# I finally joined AARP.



## Ellie (Nov 13, 2014)

I remember before I even turned 50...and, I believe, I was probably around 44-45, I kept getting these letters and invitations from AARP to join!  I was not interested, in fact I was in denial, a fact that I realize now that I'm...um...._older_.  

But my AT&T contract is soon to be up, and whilst comparing mobile carriers online, I came across a certain company that offers a pretty good discount to us seniors.  But you have to be an AARP member to get the special!  So, with a sigh of acceptance, I decided to join.  Even if our demographic is somewhat marginalized, there are many benefits to being older (and joining AARP!)  And *NO, *haha, this is NOT plug for AARP!  It's just a milestone for me, I guess!  I am still in the midst of checking out AARP and all its benefits. 

 Funny---I finally realized it and, although somewhat surreal, I guess I do have an expiration date after all!  Though that date is, hopefully, some 25-30 years out, I realize now that *it's OK to get older....*matter of fact, I'm rather enjoying it!  I notice people in my age group more and more, and am especially fond of people much farther down the road of life than myself....in their 70s, 80s, and beyond.  While still young at heart (heck, I'm still listening to Nirvana, Soundgarden, and many contemporary rock/dance/and some hip-hop artists), I am happy with the wisdom that I'm gaining and it is enabling me to be more understanding and kind to those in their twenties when they say and do silly things that seem so, well, childish.  

There is no substitute for wisdom gained through life experiences of all types, from the joy of having children and raising them, to the sorrow of suddenly losing loved ones without being able to say good-bye to them, to sudden and unexpected health challenges and all different things in-between, and still learning every day!  I guess the main thing I'm "working on" right now is being more humble, facing my shortcomings and foibles whilst keeping my self-love intact.

Peace and blessings to all on whatever point in your life's journey you may find yourself.  

Love from Ellie :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 13, 2014)

I always get those ads in the mail with the membership card, still throwing them out.  Guess if I need to join for a discount like you did, I'll give it a try.  The membership, if I remember is very reasonable.  I know the Consumer Cellular cell phone has a special AARP discount.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I always get those ads in the mail with the membership card, still throwing them out.  Guess if I need to join for a discount like you did, I'll give it a try.  The membership, if I remember is very reasonable.  I know the Consumer Cellular cell phone has a special AARP discount.


You need to call the number and request that your name be removed.  That's what I did.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 13, 2014)

Show your card in Denny's and your coffee is a buck and 20% off on the meal. Usually a 10% discount in most hotels. We use our card a lot. A lot of discounts but my mind is a blank right now.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 13, 2014)

I'll let them keep coming for now Meanderer, I may decide to join someday.  Here are some discounts, click on the category to see them...http://discounts.aarp.org/


----------



## Ellie (Nov 13, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Show your card in Denny's and your coffee is a buck and 20% off on the meal. Usually a 10% discount in most hotels. We use our card a lot. A lot of discounts but my mind is a blank right now.



Thanks, Pappy.  I work for Starbucks, so I get all the FREE coffee I want, day in, day out, all day, everyday.... lol!  What I'm really interested in is airfares and cell phone discounts.....


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Nov 13, 2014)

I had been a member since the 90's until last year.  I became disillusioned with them after reading about their total income from endorsements and advertising.  Yes I looked into the Consumer Cellular offer and was impressed at first.  It's only a 5% discount meaning I get $.50 off my bill if I only want talk no discount for text or data.  Discounts are usually 10-20% at places that still offer them.   

 What convinced me to drop the membership was I checked into their life, auto and health insurance.  I saved more money by purchasing separately through other auto insurers with higher ratings.  Their life insurance is more costly and more restrictive in coverage than others.  But the one that convinced me to drop it was I had the Vantage plan through UnitedHealth care and found that I could get lower co pays and a smaller doughnut hole by going with another plan not endorsed by AARP at the same price.   

 Their magazine is geared towards the high end retiree and doesn't relate to the average retiree.  Everything is about money, they have a large budget for political action groups and some things they champion are of no benefit to me.  They make somewhere in the neighborhood of $300 million annually and their donations are nothing to write home about.

 You can get discounts at hotels just by asking for a senior discount.  In fact one I stayed at in Idaho when I presented my card I was told he had already given me a senior discount at the same rate as AARP.  All their articles are available online through normal news and senior websites.  It's as if they pay someone to download the articles and reprint them.   

 I notice now they also advertise Jitterbug phones so Consumer Cellular is not their only recommendation, money talks.  They must have a very large advertising budget, I know I get at least 6 mailings a week from them.  They start wanting me to renew my membership at least 6 months early, seniors like me could be confused and double pay if they don't watch it.  Papa John's gives you a 25% discount but in my opinion their pizza is no better than Domino’s and Domino’s is 10-20% less than Papa John's so to me it's a wash.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 14, 2014)

AAA has everything and can save the day!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 14, 2014)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I had been a member since the 90's until last year.  I became disillusioned with them after reading about their total income from endorsements and advertising.  Yes I looked into the Consumer Cellular offer and was impressed at first.  It's only a 5% discount meaning I get $.50 off my bill if I only want talk no discount for text or data.  Discounts are usually 10-20% at places that still offer them.
> 
> What convinced me to drop the membership was I checked into their life, auto and health insurance.  I saved more money by purchasing separately through other auto insurers with higher ratings.  Their life insurance is more costly and more restrictive in coverage than others.  But the one that convinced me to drop it was I had the Vantage plan through UnitedHealth care and found that I could get lower co pays and a smaller doughnut hole by going with another plan not endorsed by AARP at the same price.
> 
> ...



Ditto on all of the above...

I always mention that I want a senior discount and get it without AARP membership.

When I first joined, I got their auto and health insurance and was impressed with their rates..One year later, rate increase!! Got cheaper rates outside of AARP..


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 14, 2014)

What turned me off to AARP was the Medicare Catastrophic Health Care mess. 

I believe this is a brief summary of what went down, but please correct me if I'm wrong.  (I'd love to be wrong on this and blame someone else)

The 1988 law insured against major catastrophic illnesses. _ It required Medicare's beneficiaries to pay for the new benefits through a slightly higher monthly premium, and wealthier beneficiaries — those who owed at least $150 in federal income taxes — were required to pay a 15 percent surtax as well. It was the surtax that stirred so much controversy, although only about 40 percent of the seniors would pay any surtax at all, and only about 5 percent would pay the maximum.
_
 AARP supported the law initially, but changed its mind later, and the law was repealed due to pressure from AARP, mostly due to complaints from its wealthier members.  Members of Congress argued that only the seniors receiving benefits should have to pay the premium. Wealthier members wanted the cost to be spread out over all those paying into Medicare.  

I remember Sen. Alan Simpson (R, Wyoming) discussing how selfish it was for seniors to want their grandchildren to pay for this. I happened to think catastrophic health issues are the most important to insure against.  It was clear back then that AARP is geared toward the wealthy.  It sounds like they haven't changed.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 14, 2014)

I had AARP for few years.  However, from the UK the fee is much higher so definitely not worth it.  On my annual visits I wouldn't save enough to pay the fee.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 14, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> AAA has everything and can save the day!


Is that the Club for Driving Alcoholics?  What burns me up about Triple A is all the Life and Travel insurance garbage they send me.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 14, 2014)

Not a fan of AARP. . ..I personally think they are a rip-off...  I initially joined because I thought they would help me (us) save money somehow. ...If you travel a lot, it might be worth it, but I don't. So I can't talk to that.  

Everything they advertise, I can get cheaper elsewhere without their card, and I do .... phones, health/car insurance, etc.

When you are over 65,  you can pretty much get senior discounts with just your drivers license,  if proof is needed. 
I don't see any purpose in giving them money for nothing.:2cents:


----------



## Lon (Nov 14, 2014)

AARP does not represent me or my best interests as a senior and is nothing more than a marketing arm for products and services. I have never joined and never will.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 25, 2014)

Completely agree with Bonnie and Lon above.  It's a ripoff.  Their medicare supplements are a joke.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 25, 2014)

Butterfly said:


> Completely agree with Bonnie and Lon above.  It's a ripoff.  Their medicare supplements are a joke.



Not sure why you feel this way, Butterfly. We have had their United Healthcare plan for several years and cannot find any advantage of having other plans. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 26, 2014)

Once upon a time aarp actually advocated for seniors. Their only reason for existence now is to maintain a captive mailing list to sell poor quality insurance & financial products, & other junk. As said above, lots of sr discounts available, often just for asking. They rammed through congress that terrible Medicare part D donut hole that is costing us a ton, just so they could sell insurance faster. And depending where a person lives, competing insurance products may not be available, so folks are stuck. 
Im really down on AAA too, after some unforgivable stuff with their travel & Ins depts. still keep the basic  membership in case I need battery or tire help.


----------



## jujube (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm not sure that I'd want to join any organization that sounds like I've just swallowed my false teeth.....


----------



## Don M. (Nov 26, 2014)

I joined AARP about 15 years ago...because it is "what Seniors do".  I kept the membership until perhaps 3 years ago, when I realized that there is virtually Nothing of value for us.  Their insurance, etc., offerings are overpriced, and any discounts they may offer can be easily had by just being a Senior.  Perhaps they did once advocate for Seniors, but now it seems that they are just a front for their various business associations.  I keep getting offers to rejoin, including a free backpack that I can see no use for....and the mailing quickly goes to the trash.  I would tell them to quit sending me their junk except that every piece of junk mail helps the US postal service get some much needed revenue.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 27, 2014)

Ditto...

It is a business just like the teamsters..


----------



## charlotta (Nov 27, 2014)

Have been a member for years.  Don't buy anything from them, but use my card for on the road travel.  I believe Holiday Inn gives you 10 percent discount and most other chain hotels do as well.  I  think they have good articles about different areas for us. I feel it keeps me up to date and I enjoy the movies they recommend.


----------



## Vala (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't like it either.  I get a senior discount just for asking at most hotels.    I told the desk clerk if the ice storm comes in like it was predicted I would move to the Six motel. I wanted to buy a home not a hotel.  The manager reduced my bill from $140 to $78. a night.  I did not know that until I paid my bill.  Very nice of him.  I was told by the realtor they often do that when their rooms are empty.


----------

